# Interesting Ethnic music



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone have any interesting clips?

I love surfing Youtube for stuff like this.

This is beautiful in my opinion.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X16HWbr87A


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I really like Ali Akbar Khan:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4qfRCkF9U8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKnYpnszjFk

Nusrat Fateh Khan and Ali Farka Touré are also ones I listen to from time to time:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ_EU5LfpnM&index=121&list=FLGzhd-oQoB7VrImi_gPRhoQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6V3q-djJD8


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a young Algerian friend that plays the Mandole. Notice the different size frets at around 45 seconds on the video.

[video=youtube;qQJiohQAEE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQJiohQAEE0[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Please keep them coming.

I love this stuff.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the more interesting bands to come out of the 60's was a group called *Kaleidescope*, who were, arguably, one of the first "world music" bands. David Lindley was a member and brought in all manner of North African, Persian Gulf, and Black Sea influences, through his interest in other stringed instruments.

Take a listen to their epic piece "Seven-Ate Sweet", which is, naturally, in 7/8 time for most of it. That track and the Butterfield Band's "East-West" were two of the benchmark long instrumentals of the era.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Playing For Change is a movement created to inspire and connect the world through music

[video=youtube;k5dkwQY-_tk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5dkwQY-_tk[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ive posted them lots of times before. it's all i got that fits the bill. i asked the guys i jam with about covering a guitar version of this song. suddenly, a bunch of starin-at-the-floor motherfckrs they were! 
hahahahaha

[video=youtube_share;GsFZVELdqos]http://youtu.be/GsFZVELdqos[/video]


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Is there "non-ethnic" music? Which kind?  

I've been digging some stuff that mixes traditional Indian music and instrumentation with jazz. I'll see if I can find a link.

TG


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe Ethnic Music is a poor choice of terms.

But, the posts I'm seeing so far are very much what I was hoping to see.

Thanks.

I'll check out Kaleidescope soon.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's the aforementioned Seven-Ate Sweet. It travels to a lot of places. Patience is rewarded: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2eaNc-98Vw


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I dig a lot of my wife's yoga music that she always has in her car

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOJboR_yTzk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Samisen music...
[video=youtube;MgN_xIHqLUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgN_xIHqLUA[/video]
[video=youtube;0p_yo_VGOSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p_yo_VGOSw[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sugoi ne!!!!those guys are just too cool! thanks for posting that. did they never hear of dunlop jazz III? hahahahaha 

since you posted that, it reminded me, i have a friend who's daughter does taiko out in cali. she's not in this video though

[video=youtube_share;rSSUyvUQQ0E]http://youtu.be/rSSUyvUQQ0E[/video]

i have a few of their discs here, and they're pretty cool if you like this sorta stuff. there's nothing like sitting in the audience when those drums are really going.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Paul Simon's Graceland Album might fit in this category. 

[video=youtube;xgW0kLJgbo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgW0kLJgbo0[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> Samisen music...
> [video=youtube;MgN_xIHqLUA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgN_xIHqLUA[/video]
> [video=youtube;0p_yo_VGOSw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p_yo_VGOSw[/video]


Love these guys.

I've been a fan for a few years. Great work out music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Back when I was an undergrad at McGill, I used to work my way through the Folkways record label, that had field recordings of just about everywhere in the world. The music library there had a vast collection of Folkways discs. Kinda liked the kalimba music from the Bushmen of the Ituri Forest.

According to legend, Claude Debussy was heavily influenced by the Javanese/Balinese gamelan music he heard at the Paris World's Fair:
[video=youtube;Y8A_59bl2CM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8A_59bl2CM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> sugoi ne!!!!those guys are just too cool! thanks for posting that. did they never hear of dunlop jazz III? hahahahaha


Well which would you rather have to scrap your windshield after a winter gig?



cheezyridr said:


> i have a friend who's daughter does taiko out in cali...there's nothing like sitting in the audience when those drums are really going.


Like the samisen, there is a very visual aspect to these performances--and they are mush better seen & heard.


----------

